# Huge RTC



## big raymie (Feb 9, 2004)

Hows this for a jaw dropper, found it in one of my mags.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

I would love to go fishing for one.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that's a big boy

innes you lazy limey you just have to copy/paste the pic into ur browser


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Can't wait till mine's that big









carl


----------

